# Online Pay Sites (JB vs. emt-national-training.com).



## MDA (May 3, 2010)

So I originally took my EMT class in late 06, and took the NREMT computer test first week of 07. Passed first try, everything was great.

Went into another field (Probation Officer) and let my NREMT/State licenses lapse. So now, after figuring out I want to continue a career in EMS and become a Medic, I need to re-certify. Both things lapsed 13 months ago, so I had to do a refresher, and 24 extra hours of CE, now I just need to re-take and pass the NREMT.

So that brings me to my question, can anyone tell me about either site, JB Learning, and emt-national-training.com? Both seem quite decent, but JB Learning seems to have been around a while and has a pretty solid reputation.

emt-national-training.com seems newer, has a forum with a lot of positive feedback. Also seems like they have a large test bank of scenario based questions (that get added to every week), and they claim to be based off of the NREMT style, but slightly more difficult. Plus if I pay for a month and I don't pass they extend my membership until I do pass.

I just want to spend my money on the best site that will give me a better chance at passing the test again.

Thanks... and hi to everyone.


----------



## EMT-Tony (May 4, 2010)

I did emt-national for my test prep, signed up for two full session/months, in my opinion i didnt need it.  It had a lot of medic questions in it that throw things off, personally i just went over the 3 or 4 module tests in the work book that came with my class text book and it was almost a mirror for the NREMT.


----------



## MDA (May 4, 2010)

EMT-Tony said:


> I did emt-national for my test prep, signed up for two full session/months, in my opinion i didnt need it.  It had a lot of medic questions in it that throw things off, personally i just went over the 3 or 4 module tests in the work book that came with my class text book and it was almost a mirror for the NREMT.



Thanks for the feedback. Seems like a lot of people in general have gone with JB Learning, and it seems like they were all pleased. I mean that's what it's geared for.

I would love to go through my book, but in a move from CA to TX back to CA the text I used for my initial EMT class is long gone. What book did you use that had good workbook?

Right now I think I will go with JB since they have been around a while with good results. I've used the online resources thread, but a lot of the links seemed fairly easy to me, I need something to refresh me with NREMT style questions.

Any other responses or suggestions are appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## EMT-Tony (May 4, 2010)

The name of my book was 11th edition of Emergency Care from Brady, authors Daniel Limmer and Micheal F. O'Keefe, the workbook was saran-wrapped in with the text book, they are both yellow books with a bu-lance on the front.


----------



## ceej (May 5, 2010)

I used emt-national-training for the entire duration of my Medic class. I just hammered questions out a little at a time.

I had superb results. 80 questions on the NREMT-P with a pass first time through.

I'm not sure how the BLS only side of it is, but I found the questions --especially the scenarios-- quite helpful. The rationale for each was fantastic as well.


----------



## MDA (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up too. I decided to go with JB Learning since some of the emt-national stuff was Medic related and all jumbled together. JB Learning has a great rationale to their answers with why the correct answer was correct, along with why the wrong answers were wrong.

The site has definitely helped me out a lot in just two days. The test bank is slightly smaller, but they help with understanding the format a lot. Even though I see some repeat questions, I know why the right answer is right, and now I know how to break down the question, get rid of obvious wrong answers and pick the right answer for the situation.

I especially like how you can pick test sizes, and focus mainly on areas you need work on. So far, easily worth the money.


----------



## EMT-Tony (May 6, 2010)

Well good luck! Definitely keep us posted with how it turns out and hit me or the board up with any questions!!B)


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2010)

I didn't use anything for my EMT, but used JB for my Medic.  I passed first attempt.

Can it be credited to JB?  No.  But it didn't hurt, and the way the questions were phrased are the same as the NR, but good studying and actually knowing your stuff will help more.


----------



## Nelg (May 6, 2010)

*takes notes for his NREMT-B test*

Yeah, feel almost in the same boat. Just want to prepair how I can. Took a practice test from the EMT Achive code that came with my book (Brady EMT book, forgot name off top of my head at the moment) and made a 72 the first time, but i think that was more because I was rushing the questions more then anything.


----------

